# Fire engine bed WIP



## Mekkemikkel (19 Aug 2010)

As promised in my workshopWIP, here comes the photo-story about my oldest son's new bed. His hero is Fireman Sam, so there was no question about which kind of bed he wanted! 

For a start, here is the sketchup-drawings which the client accepted:


----------



## Mekkemikkel (19 Aug 2010)

First i made all the components for the internal unit. Everything is 18mm MDF. 






And assembled it with glue and screws to this:


----------



## Mekkemikkel (19 Aug 2010)

Next I made all the drawers, with 6mm ply bottoms.






Mitre lock joints in all corners.






And sprayed them white:


----------



## joiner_sim (19 Aug 2010)

Looking good so far! You have a nice sized workshop by the looks of it n all!


----------



## Mekkemikkel (19 Aug 2010)

Sim, my workshop is 56m2, but i guess you never can have too much space! 


With the drawers in the finishing room, it was time for some bodywork! 

First I routed a recess where the wheels will be. 











Then I removed the waste with the jigsaw: 






And cleaned it up with a trimmer in the router. 






I made a template which I used to round over all the corners with the router. 






And ended up with this:


----------



## NewtoWood (20 Aug 2010)

Looking good - I think the customer will be very very happy when this is finished.


----------



## planetWayne (21 Aug 2010)

Mekkemikkel":zlrze4i3 said:


> Next I made all the drawers, with 6mm ply pineapples.




Please excuse my ignorance here but I've seen this on a couple of posts, but what are 'pineapples'??

Wayne.


----------



## Mekkemikkel (21 Aug 2010)

planetWayne":ms6uvuml said:


> Mekkemikkel":ms6uvuml said:
> 
> 
> > Next I made all the drawers, with 6mm ply pineapples.
> ...


 
:lol: I did use the word "b o t t o m" for a "drawerb o t t o m" but I think the bad language filter censored it!


----------



## devonwoody (21 Aug 2010)

In the UK, the firemen exit the sleeping area usually via a pole, (vehicles are on the ground floor) but a nice project and your son should sleep well with such an exotic bed.


----------



## Mekkemikkel (21 Aug 2010)

To continue the bodywork, I copied the shape to another sheet for the other side of the truck, and drilled all the holes for the screws that will hold the body to the internal unit through both sheets at once. 






Then I used my corner-template and routed all the corners for the openings for drawers and cupboard. 
















Next I connected all the corners with a straight edge and the same bearing guided template cutter in my router. 











Then a round with the jigsaw 






And clean up with the router: 






I had to do a new test fit to see how it looked


----------



## Mekkemikkel (21 Aug 2010)

devonwoody":13lvaeji said:


> In the UK, the firemen exit the sleeping area usually via a pole, (vehicles are on the ground floor) but a nice project and your son should sleep well with such an exotic bed.


 
Yes, he do want a pole in his room, but I'm afraid that might make it look like a totaly different "play area" - not suited for å 5-year old guy! :shock: :lol: 


Well, a car needs a door, so I made that opening in the same manner as before: 






And here I've also fitted the drawers:


----------



## Blister (21 Aug 2010)

Cracking project :lol: 

It must be called DENNIS , as all fire engines are called DENNIS 

says so on the front


----------



## planetWayne (21 Aug 2010)

Mekkemikkel":1oyi8zgv said:


> :lol: I did use the word "b o t t o m" for a "drawerb o t t o m" but I think the bad language filter censored it!



  I was beginning to think I was going loopy! Some new wood type or boarding made from pineapple trees or something!  

Now that I feel really dense!


Great WIP by the way, very impressive!

Wayne.


----------



## Chems (21 Aug 2010)

Blister":3irayjd1 said:


> Cracking project :lol:
> 
> It must be called DENNIS , as all fire engines are called DENNIS
> 
> says so on the front



We just sold all our old Dennis to Ireland, now they are all called Scania 

DW, about the Poll, the new stations been built don't have polls, its against HS nowdays. Having said that my station has the longest poll drop in Europe and its great fun  


Great bed, you'll have to stop feeding him so he never grows out of it!


----------



## Acanthus (21 Aug 2010)

As with all of your work Mekkemikkel, this is a stunning build. 
But I still have problems with you trying to confuse your son by giving him a London Bus and just calling it a fire engine, even it it does have blue flashing lights. 
Whoever has seen a fire engine without an escape ladder? 

David


----------



## OPJ (22 Aug 2010)

What a fantastic project! 8)

Is it your own design or did you find the plans elsewhere? I really like the steps leading up to the bed, where most similar designs would have some kind of ladder plonked on the front.

Look forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## Mekkemikkel (22 Aug 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments!

About the name I'm afraid that it won't be neither Dennis nor Scania. Fireman Sam's engine is named Jupiter - so Jupiter it is!

Acanthus, it's NOT a bus, and it WILL have a ladder eventually!!!! :shock: :wink: 

Olly, the design is mine, but of course I've had some influence from google.... 


With the sides done, I made the front.






And then I made the upper part with the "windows".






To make the frame a little stronger I glued on some strips of MDF, to double the thickness, and trimmed it with the router again.


----------



## Mekkemikkel (22 Aug 2010)

Next I made the drawer fronts form the pieces that I routed out from the side and front. I sprayed the edges white, and made an special black drawer front..






.. and a bolt:






Then i glued some offcuts from the kids vinyl flooring to the drawer fronts and the door for the cupboard, and weighted it down for the night..






Next day I mounted the drawer fronts and ended up with this:











My youngest assistant came out to the workshop to check my progress:


----------



## woodguy7 (22 Aug 2010)

Ha Ha, drawers are strong then. 

Looking good, Woodguy


----------



## Mekkemikkel (22 Aug 2010)

With the front window and upper parts of the sides in place, it's really beginning to look like a bu.... truck!  

Biscuits and glue holds the front piece together.











Assistant fireman made a new inspection and seems quite happy!






The door is also made up by two layers:






With most of the parts fitted, I started to disassemble one side, for rounding over the edges and some sanding before the paint job.
















I also made and fitted the parts that the weels will be screwed on to:


----------



## Mekkemikkel (22 Aug 2010)

In the finishing room I started with some white primer. The customer came out and could not believe what he saw! "DADDY!!! why are you painting it WHITE???? It's a FIRE ENGINE! Fire engines are RED!!!!! :lol: 







Then a coat of red enamel paint:






We found that the "Red" paint was nowhere close to real fire engine red, so we had to go shopping for a new color for the second coat. This is called "Rich Red":


----------



## Mekkemikkel (22 Aug 2010)

While waiting for the paint to dry, I started to fit some internal details:






I think the customer looks very happy, and now the WIP is up to date with the real status for the project. I'll have to make the dashboard before I can disassemble the rest of the body and get some paint on that too.


----------



## chippy1970 (22 Aug 2010)

Great job youre doing there mate  

In one of those photos there is a bosch barrel grip jigsaw how do you get on with it and what model is that one ?

Even though I have 3 bosch jigsaws I was thinking of getting the barrel grip as I have heard they are better for upside down use. Is yours the one on the left below these look more solid than the one on the right but Im not sure if the left one is available in the UK.


----------



## Mekkemikkel (22 Aug 2010)

chippy1970":3etgglqo said:


> Great job youre doing there mate
> 
> In one of those photos there is a bosch barrel grip jigsaw how do you get on with it and what model is that one ?


 
I got the GST 135 CE Professional, and after that I've killed a few cheap jigsaws I think this will outlast me! Great quality build, lots of power and the "precision control" really helps keeping the blade straight. 

I also feel that the barrel grip gives me a really good control over the tool, both the normal way and upside down.


----------



## Chems (22 Aug 2010)

Wow thats brilliant, and a proper wheel an everything!


----------



## chippy1970 (22 Aug 2010)

Mekkemikkel":1j0ks047 said:


> chippy1970":1j0ks047 said:
> 
> 
> > Great job youre doing there mate
> ...



Cheers I have used the d grip version of your saw, My main Bosch is the pro one but the cheap pro one with pressed steel base and no extraction. I have another old pressed steel pro one and a battery bosch with cast base.

I would get the new Festool but its just too much for a jigsaw :lol:


----------



## SPinonit (23 Aug 2010)

Acanthus":npa0d2dj said:


> Whoever has seen a fire engine without an escape ladder?



Ah, the good old escape ladders..... I was on the last recruit course in the country to be trained on escape ladders.

It would have been a fab sight to have as a bed, but I'd imagine it'd be a nightmare to design and fit. Nothing wrong with the Dennis - every fire engine should be a Dennis (shame they went bust)!

Steve


----------



## Shadowfax (23 Aug 2010)

I remember using wheeled escapes for a year or two until they all disappeared from service. I believe London were the last to have them on the run.
Brilliant ladders but hardly well suited to streets full of parked cars!
There's nothing that works as well in terms of stability and strength.

Hook ladders, though. I miss them too!

SF


----------



## Lee J (24 Aug 2010)

you've obviousely thought of this but it does fit through the doors in your house? and you can get it up the stairs?


----------



## Henning (24 Aug 2010)

Great work there, mate! 

Can't wait to see it finished now


----------



## Acanthus (24 Aug 2010)

Fantastic design and build - as always with your WIPs. But is the client trying to tell you something that you are desperate to ignore? - look at his T shirt. That sure is a London Bus draped across his tummy. I think that we all know that there is some confusion here.


----------



## Dibs-h (24 Aug 2010)

Wow - lucky child!

Your paint room - what's the set up in terms of extraction\filters\etc.? There looks to be extraction at the top?

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## SPinonit (24 Aug 2010)

Shadowfax":3b592ppd said:


> I believe London were the last to have them on the run.
> ... Hook ladders, though. I miss them too!



Hertfordshire were the last brigade to run them. Circa 1993/4 when the last four were retired - whilst I was at Stevenage (with one of them).

Hook ladders - I'm sure they were useful [to a point], but I'm glad I didn't use them. 35metre Bronto ALP was more than adequate for higher floors.

I forgot to say in my earlier post what a stunning job this build is...also a great job with the paint colour matching, although the John Dennis website (looks like they didn't go bust!?) states the colour to be Post Office Red (BS381c538) so you may be able to get an even closer match (the one you have looks very good tho).

Steve


----------



## Mekkemikkel (24 Aug 2010)

Dibs-h":3a28pe33 said:


> Wow - lucky child!
> 
> Your paint room - what's the set up in terms of extraction\filters\etc.? There looks to be extraction at the top?
> 
> ...


 
I made the answer to your question i my WorkshopWIP, here: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post518646.html#518646


----------



## Mekkemikkel (31 Aug 2010)

Ok, where was I? 

With the paint drying, I started to make the dashboard: 





















And i did get some help from the customer with the black paint job: 






While I made some decorations:


----------



## Mekkemikkel (31 Aug 2010)

Next up I had to start a wheel-factory!

First i printed a template on thick paper:






Then my router started to go round and round and round...... (lots of pictures!)


----------



## Mekkemikkel (31 Aug 2010)

And finally it was time to finish some details: 






110 is the Norwegian emergency number for fires!


----------



## Mekkemikkel (31 Aug 2010)

Two days before his birthday i finally could carry all the bits and pieces in to the customers room and assemble this: 


























(and NO i'ts NOT a London bus!) :lol:


----------



## AndyT (31 Aug 2010)

Good grief! That's brilliant, a real labour of love. 

I specially like your use of real bits for the steering and dashboard. Have you wired up a battery and a real horn?


----------



## Richard Findley (31 Aug 2010)

That's one lucky boy!!! 

I am totally speechless, excellent attention to detail and fantastic masking with the painting, I've tried masking like this in the past and it really is not easy!!!!

Well done 

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Richard


----------



## SPinonit (31 Aug 2010)

Wow, that is....brilliant...super brilliant!! You must be chuffed to bits with the result and I bet your son nearly wet himself with excitement!

I want one.....

Fantastic - thanks for sharing. 

Steve


----------



## Setch (31 Aug 2010)

Magnificent!


----------



## The Shark (1 Sep 2010)

Hi Mekkemikkel,

That's a "Proper Job" :lol: 

Malc


----------



## wobblycogs (1 Sep 2010)

There's no other word for it but amazing. =D> 

I'm sure the customer will be over the moon with his new bed. I love the attention to detail, you've really captured a fire engine while making it practical as a bed at the same time.


----------



## devonwoody (1 Sep 2010)

Dont forget to get the road tax and his provisional driving license.

It certainly is a satisfactory project and it looks a nice bit of carpentry.


----------



## Orcamesh (1 Sep 2010)

Fantastico! As others have said this is amazing and I'm sure the customer will thoroughly enjoy the use of it! Love the VW steering wheel and Blaupunkt stereo. Have you wired up the stereo and flashing lights?

cheers
Steve


----------



## Mike.C (1 Sep 2010)

Absolutely fantastic. The children of some forum members are very, very lucky to have dad's like you.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Henning (1 Sep 2010)

That is amazing, Mekkemikkel! 

I am in awe! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

That's one lucky boy!


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Sep 2010)

Fabulous job 8) 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Einari Rystykaemmen (2 Sep 2010)

Absolutely amazing! :shock: 

Brilliant design and very nicely build.

Customer should be very happy. 8)


----------



## OPJ (2 Sep 2010)

Absolutely fantastic! =D>


----------



## Mekkemikkel (2 Sep 2010)

Thanks for all the overwhelming feedback!    



AndyT":2ycsbo4x said:


> I specially like your use of real bits for the steering and dashboard. Have you wired up a battery and a real horn?


 
The lights are wired to the switches on the dashboard, but there is no horn! It's difficult enough to get some sleep in early mornings with two young boys in the house, so I prefer not to be awakened by horns or sirenes in addition! :shock: :lol: 



Richard Findley":2ycsbo4x said:


> I am totally speechless, excellent attention to detail and fantastic masking with the painting, I've tried masking like this in the past and it really is not easy!!!!
> 
> Richard


 
I tried a for me new method with the masking of the numbers on the door. 
The template is just printed on 160g paper, and cut out with a sharp knife. Then I glued the template to the door with Titebond original and sprayed with a can. Then I tore the paper of before the glue set, and left the paint to dry. Sense the Titebond Original is water soluble it was easy to wash of all adhesive residue. 



Hawk Moth":2ycsbo4x said:


> Have you wired up the stereo and flashing lights?
> cheers
> Steve


 
I'm afraid that the stereo has past away, and probably the driver don't have a clue on how to operate a cassette player! I'm thinking about fitting a cheap new cd-player. 

The flashing lights are wired and ready for action!


----------



## bucephalus (3 Sep 2010)

That is absolutely magnificent - and what's more, for the rest of his life your son will remember that it was his Dad who made it for him.

Thanks for sharing, really inspiring work.


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Sep 2010)

Mekkemikkel":54xd0wit said:


> I tried a for me new method with the masking of the numbers on the door.
> The template is just printed on 160g paper, and cut out with a sharp knife. Then I glued the template to the door with Titebond original and sprayed with a can. Then I tore the paper of before the glue set, and left the paint to dry. Sense the Titebond Original is water soluble it was easy to wash of all adhesive residue.



Ah, very clever! I tried with what was _supposed_ to be special masking paper and the result was rubbish. I ended up cutting out letters in thin MDF and sticking them down. Your method seems to have worked really well. Will have to try next time I need to do something similar.

Forgot to say, I also enjoyed the WIP. Thanks for that too!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Schummie (4 Sep 2010)

This must be the happiest boy in the world.
What a beautiful piece off work.

Schummie.


----------



## misterfranki (26 Sep 2010)

I've only just stumbled upon this site, and am really impressed, but I must admit that that bed is brilliant. I hope my son doesn't see it or I am in some trouble. Well done.


----------

